# Visual C++ 2008 + Vista 64 Question



## dcf-joe (Sep 12, 2009)

Can I use the visual c++ 2008 express IDE in vista 64, or do I need to get some kind of separate 64-bit compiler?


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Sep 12, 2009)

You should be fine. I used Visual Basic '08 on 7 x64. Just make sure Vista is updated.


----------



## Gzero (Sep 12, 2009)

VS 2008 working fine here on Vista x64, can compile for x86 and x64(not tried yet).


----------



## dcf-joe (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks for the info guys. I guess I was just seeing if anybody else has used visual on vista x64. I remember reading that you can develop native x64 apps with the express editions, but that you had to download the windows sdk and then configure visual studio.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 12, 2009)

I believe the ability to compile for x64 and IA-64 are packages (IA-64 especially is) which can be selected during installation.  Which compiler it uses is choosen in your project properties.

Visual Studio 2008 itself works fine on Windows 98 through Windows 7 x64.


In x64, you can't edit a binary that is currently debugging.  You have to stop the debugger, edit, then start it again.  In x86, you can.  Not sure about IA-64.


----------



## dcf-joe (Sep 12, 2009)

Do I need to install anything sql related if I just plan on doing basic to a little advanced c++ stuff?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 12, 2009)

Nope.  That's just there for OLE/DBC stuff.  You can always Add/Remove it later if you do need it.


----------



## dcf-joe (Sep 13, 2009)

Is 664K memory usage for a simple guessing game considered optimized? I just made it in VS2008 Express.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 13, 2009)

I wouldn't worry about memory usage unless you are running into the megabytes.


----------



## dcf-joe (Sep 13, 2009)

Alright, I will keep that in mind.


----------

